# New TTS Roadster Owner



## JeromeD (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I'm trading by BMW Z4 E89 2.0 for a black TTS mk2 roadster, coming Saturday. 
Testdrove it this weekend, and absolutly love it! 

Greetings from the Netherlands and thanks for adding me to the forum.

Regards,

Jerome


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Jerome, Welcome, enjoy the TTS


----------



## JeromeD (10 mo ago)

Thanks Molinos! I sure will!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## JeromeD (10 mo ago)

Thanks Yellow_TT


----------



## Curlytoppz (Sep 27, 2021)

Welcome along. I am a new roadster owner too. They are a joy to drive although my gut tells me I will never have any spare money again 😂


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *JeromeD - *Welcome to the Forum. 

Couple of good posts for new Mk2 owners, and especially for new Roadster owners as the convertible top can be an issue, but we've got you covered (no pun intended). It's time well spent reading through these posts. And if you have any questions, you've come to the right place!








FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium


Written specifically for anyone interested in the Audi TT Mk2 Roadster, this post covers the majority of issues, questions, and problems encountered with the soft top. There's also some trouble shooting topics and links to Audi publications and Technical Service Bulletins (TSB). Section Index -...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Recommended Maintenance & Service


Thanks to Barr_End for this excellent list of maintenance topics. :) The standard Audi maintenance schedule does not cover many of these issues, and from over a decade of Mk2 experience, these recommendations should be followed, especially by new owners who may not have a service history for...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## JeromeD (10 mo ago)

Curlytoppz said:


> Welcome along. I am a new roadster owner too. They are a joy to drive although my gut tells me I will never have any spare money again 😂


LOL I can fully relate to that!


----------



## JeromeD (10 mo ago)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *JeromeD - *Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> Couple of good posts for new Mk2 owners, and especially for new Roadster owners as the convertible top can be an issue, but we've got you covered (no pun intended). It's time well spent reading through these posts. And if you have any questions, you've come to the right place!
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thanks SwissJetPilot! Will have a read through. With what i've read so far, this really is a great forum, glad I joined !
My Z4 had roof issues, one of the reasons i'm trading it in. Surely hope to none of that with the TTS.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Generally speaking the most common cause of convertible top failures is due to failed Roof Flap Servos. Grease migrates from the gears an onto the circuit board. This can lead to a DTC (Diagnostic Trouble Code) which can stop the top from operating. Fortunately it's a very easy DIY to sort out as a preventative measure. You can read about it here -








How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Roof Flap Servo R&R


Scope - One of the most common problems with the roof not working is due to a fault code from the convertible top Roof Flap Servos (RFS). If your top suddenly stops working, or doesn't open or close all the way, or if the windows stop working correctly odds are good one or both of the RFS is...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## JeromeD (10 mo ago)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Generally speaking the most common cause of convertible top failures is due to failed Roof Flap Servos. Grease migrates from the gears an onto the circuit board. This can lead to a DTC (Diagnostic Trouble Code) which can stop the top from operating. Fortunately it's a very easy DIY to sort out as a preventative measure. You can read about it here -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Hope I will never need this


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Actually, I highly recommend you do it as soon as you get the car, rather than waiting for it to fail.

If either of the Roof Flap Servos throws a fault code, the Convertible Top Operation Control Unit will lock out the center console switch and you won't be able to operate the top at all. At which point, even if you to the R&R on the flap servos, you'll need to either buy a *Ross Tech VCDS* or have Audi Service Center run the Adaptation to clear the fault and reset the CTOCU. Consider this job the ounce of prevention that avoids a pound of cure.

I've linked an SSP (Self Study Program) so you can familiarize yourself with the Roadster's convertible top operation. Click *here*.

As part of the pre-sale deal, it would be worth asking the seller to provide you will a full OBDII fault scan so you can see if there's anything going on you should be aware of before you get the car.


----------



## JeromeD (10 mo ago)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Actually, I highly recommend you do it as soon as you get the car, rather than waiting for it to fail.
> 
> If either of the Roof Flap Servos throws a fault code, the Convertible Top Operation Control Unit will lock out the center console switch and you won't be able to operate the top at all. At which point, even if you to the R&R on the flap servos, you'll need to either buy a *Ross Tech VCDS* or have Audi Service Center run the Adaptation to clear the fault and reset the CTOCU. Consider this job the ounce of prevention that avoids a pound of cure.
> 
> ...


WOW, this is really helpfull, thanks SwissJetPilot! I'm picking the car up this saturday, will ask for the OBDII fault scan and swap the de Rooflap Servo.


----------

